# Is this a crown tail betta or a comb tail betta?



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I just need more of a "professional" opinion on this fish, this person posted a photo of it on Instagram saying that she was a comb tail, because she's got double rays, and her "spikes" come out more then a regular single ray crown. 
I've always been told that comb tails are a cross of another tail type (I.e half moon) and crown? 
Someone please enlighten me!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

She looks like a crowntail to me. Hopefully someone with more experience will be able to answer your question better than me.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

blueridge said:


> She looks like a crowntail to me. Hopefully someone with more experience will be able to answer your question better than me.


That's what I thought...this person said the double rays mean comb though..so I just want to know haha.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

From what I know (and I could be wrong) comb tail just means reduces web reductions, so a crowntail with shorter spikes. I'm not sure about the double-ray business that she's talking about, that sounds like hooey to me (although I can clearly see the nice double-ray branching on that gal).


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Kwomais said:


> From what I know (and I could be wrong) comb tail just means reduces web reductions, so a crowntail with shorter spikes. I'm not sure about the double-ray business that she's talking about, that sounds like hooey to me (although I can clearly see the nice double-ray branching on that gal).


That's what I thought combs were too, this person is now saying that male crowns can have double rays and are still crowns but females with double rays are comb tails......


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's a crowntail. Not to sure about ray counting with them, but I think she would be considered double ray.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> It's a crowntail. Not to sure about ray counting with them, but I think she would be considered double ray.


Well the guys argument is that she's a comb tail because of the double rays.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea... No. That's not how that works. A crowntail is a crowntail based on the amount of web reduction it has, not the amount of rays.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Yea... No. That's not how that works. A crowntail is a crowntail based on the amount of web reduction it has, not the amount of rays.


That's what I was thinking! This is what this guy is saying. 

The bottom says "not in males but in females it's common"


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He's wrong, I've owned enough ct females to know what they look like. Here's the best picture I could find of an actual combtail female- http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT040412-SteelblueCTPKF(29wk).jpg

Notice the last of web reduction in between rays, even though there is still some definite reduction in there?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> He's wrong, I've owned enough ct females to know what they look like. Here's the best picture I could find of an actual combtail female- http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT040412-SteelblueCTPKF(29wk).jpg
> 
> Notice the last of web reduction in between rays, even though there is still some definite reduction in there?


There's a definite difference between the photo he posted and the one you posted. I'll have to tell him!


----------

